# birth control



## 16004 (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm looking to go on some kind of birth control and am lost as I don't want to take any more pills and I don't want any extra hormones in my body. I feel I take enough drugs and am scared that making any changes now would cause all of my IBS-C symtoms to return. Do I really have any options?


----------



## 16127 (Aug 27, 2006)

i recently heard of a relatively new birth control that is non-hormonal and non-surgical. it involves applying an antibiotic directly to the tubes. it scars the tubes, blocking them. problem is it is considered permanent. I presume you are looking for a reversible, non-hormonal birth control solution. That's harder. I was on the pill for nearly 30 years. i only recently stopped after i received a diagnosis of ulcerative colitis. i too did not want to continue with a hormonal solution particularly at my age. i think you need to dicuss this with your gyn. there are "barrier" methods (such as a diaphram) and i think there are still IUDs on the market that don't have the problems associated with the old ones.


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

if you are in a long-term monogamous relationship, you could try an IUD. it's semi-surgical, but it is reversible. And of course there are drug-store options like condoms and spermicide


----------

